# Anyone using cooking oil for fuel (greasecar com)



## latitude500 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been using cooking oil / WVO for a fuel (not biodiesel) for about 9 years in my diesels. You will need a grease kit, like a greasecar kit to be install in your car and it still needs to start up and be turned off on diesel. But I was wondering if anyone else is using a grease kits like this to cut your fuel bill. All you have to do is pay your road tax to the IRA and your good. Is fuel cost a problem for people, does it eat into your profit?

I can't be the only one right.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Untill the latest common rail diesels many cab drivers have been known to use chip fat oil for their fuel.

Modern diesels fuel pumps get buggered due to lack if lubrication now so it's not good for the car.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

latitude500 said:


> I've been using cooking oil / WVO for a fuel (not biodiesel) for about 9 years in my diesels. You will need a grease kit, like a greasecar kit to be install in your car and it still needs to start up and be turned off on diesel. But I was wondering if anyone else is using a grease kits like this to cut your fuel bill. All you have to do is pay your road tax to the IRA and your good. Is fuel cost a problem for people, does it eat into your profit?
> 
> I can't be the only one right.


I've got a feeling you have kits for sale.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have 2 diesels, and do not run biodiesel in the truck anymore, not cost effective to do when diesel is below $4/gal.

That being said, I have about 350 gals of WVO and 40 gals of methanol in drums in my backyard.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> I have 2 diesels, and do not run biodiesel in the truck anymore, not cost effective to do when diesel is below $4/gal.
> 
> That being said, I have about 350 gals of WVO and 40 gals of methanol in drums in my backyard.


My 2014 Passat TDI has only ever had DinoDiesel... Not worth voiding the warranty over.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Cooking oil cars stink so badly why would you put that through to a rider?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

This must be done absolutely perfectly to avoid destroying your nice new TDI. You won’t do it like that, and will destroy your nice new TDI. Buy some ****ing diesel. Everyone slinging this stuff on the tdiforums gets banned because they’re not on the up and up.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> This must be done absolutely perfectly to avoid destroying your nice new TDI. You won't do it like that, and will destroy your nice new TDI. Buy some ****ing diesel. Everyone slinging this stuff on the tdiforums gets banned because they're not on the up and up.


True story... HPCR Diesel (High Pressure Common Rail) engines do NOT like the higher viscosity veggie oil, even when it's thinned out due to heating...

Right now with 87 octane hovering around $2/gallon and #2 Diesel around 2.40-2.60/gallon there's no financial incentive to ruin your car.

My TDI has never had anything except pump diesel, and probably never will.


----------

